# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  فهارس مخطوطات بجميع انحاء العالم

## رجائي رضى ربي

فهرس نسخ ميكروفيلمية لبعض المخطوطات المحفوظة بمكتبة ديــر الإسكوريال بمدريد 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة بالمكتبة الوطنية للمملكة المغربية - المجلد 9 - مجموعة محمد بن جعفر الكتاني
فهرس المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في الخزانة العامة بالرباط - المجلد 6 : الخزانة الكتانية 1 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في الخزانة العامة بالرباط - المجلد 5 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في الخزانة العامة بالرباط - القسم الثاني / الجزء 2 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في الخزانة العامة بالرباط - القسم الثاني / الجزء 1 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في الخزانة العامة بالرباط - المجلد 1 
كشاف الكتب المخطوطة بالخزانة الحسنية 
مخطوطات عن الجزيرة العربية في مكتبة جامعة استنبول 
المنتخب من مخطوطات المدينة المنورة : مكتبة عارف حكمت 
المخطوطات اليمانية في مكتبة علي أميري ملت باستنبول 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في الخزانة العامة بالرباط -القسم 3 / الجزء 1 
فهارس مخطوطات الخزانة الحسنية حسب أرقامها على الرفوف (1) 
فهرست المخطوطات اليمنية في حضرموت (المحافظة الخامسة)
الفهرس المختصر لمخطوطات مكتبة الحرم المكي- الجزء الرابع
الفهرس المختصر لمخطوطات مكتبة الحرم المكي- الجزء الثالث 
الفهرس المختصر لمخطوطات مكتبة الحرم المكي- الجزء الثاني
فهرس مخطوطات النحو الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات الفلك و علم الهيأة و علم النجوم الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات الفقه المالكي الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات الفقه العام و المقارن و الظاهري الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات الفقه الشافعي الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات الفقه الحنفي الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات الفقه الحنبلي الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات الصرف الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات الحديث الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات الجرح و التعديل الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات التفسير و علوم القرآن الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
فهرس مخطوطات أصول الفقه الموجودة ضمن برنامج خزانة الماجد للتراث 
الأثبات في مخطوطات الأئمة :شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية و العلامة ابن القيم و الحافظ ابن رجب 
جرد كتب المكتبة العمرية بسيغو جنوب مالي (محفوظة بالمكتبة الوطنية بباريس)
دليل المخطوطات العربية و الفارسية بمكتية جامعة إدنبرغ 
دليل مخطوطات أفغانستان 
فهرست كتب الخزانة المتوكلية العامرة بالجامع المقدس بصنعاء المحمية 
موسوعة المخطوطات العربية في موريتانيا(برنام   الكتروني)
دليل مخطوطات مكتبة : يحي أفندي 
دليل مخطوطات مكتبة : سليميه 
دليل مخطوطات مكتبة : مدرسة سرويلي 
دليل مخطوطات مكتبة : ا سمخان سلطان 
دليل مخطوطات مكتبة : داماد ابراهيم باشا 
دليل مخطوطات مكتبة : Celebi Abdullah Efendi 
دليل مخطوطات : Amir Khoja Kamankesh 
دليل مخطوطات مكتبة :Aqsarayda 
فهرس مخطوطات المكتبة الخالدية بالقدس 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية والتركية والفارسية في المكتبة السليمانية 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية في الأمبروزيانا بميلانو (الجزء 2 - القسم 1 - د/ من رقم 220 الى 440) 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في المكتبة الوطنية للمملكة المغربية - المجلد 8 (مجموعة محمد الحجوي) 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في المكتبة الوطنية للمملكة المغربية - المجلد7 (خزانة الأوقاف) 
مخطوطات الخزانة ال?يلانية ببغداد 
مخطوطات م?تبة الحرم النبوي 
مفتاح الكنوز الخفية في الوصول للمخطوطات العربية 
دليل مخطوطات القرآن الكريم في مكتبة تشستر بيتي 
فهرس المخطوطات الطبية العربية في مكتبة الدكتور سامي ابراهيم حداد 
الفهرس الوصفي للمخطوطات الفارسية المزينة بالصور و المحفوظة بدار الكتب 
المخطوطات الجغرافيا العربية في مكتبة البودليان- جامعة أوكسفورد

نوادر المخطوطات العربية من القرن 3 الى القرن 6 الهجري في مكتبة المرعشي النجفي الكبرى 
مخطوطات ولاية أدرار - الجزائر 
منتخبات من نوادر المخطوطات 
فهرس مخطوطات الطب والكيمياء - المجلد 4 
دليل المخطوطات العربية في مكتبة أكاديمية lugduno-batavae (ليدن) 
فهرسة المصورات والمخطوطات الموجودة في مكتبة الشيخ محمد بن الأمين بوخبزة الحسني الخاصة 
مجموعة القاضي محمد عصمت الجلالي الموقوفة على مكتبة شيخ الاسلام عارف حكمت 
فهرست وصفي لمخطوطات مكتبة كلية البنات بجامعة بغداد 
فهرست مخطوطات دير الآباء الكرمليين ببغداد 
سجل قديم لمكتبة جامع القرويين 
فهرست الكتب العربيه المحفوظه بالكتبخانه الخديويه-01 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية في مكتبة جامعة ليدن 
دليل المخطوطات العربية في مكتبة مكتب الهند 
الدليل الوصفي للمخطوطات العربية التي جلبها أمناء المتحف البريطاني منذ 1894م 
ملحق فهرس المخطوطات العربية بالمتحف البريطاني 
دليل المخطوطات العربية في المكتبة الوطنية بالرباط 
دليل المخطوطات العربية في خزانة الاسكوريال 
المخطوطات العربية بمكتبة الامبروزيانا بميلانو - ايطاليا 
دليل المخطوطات العربية و التركية و الفارسية بالمكتبة الوطنية بفيينا 
المنتقى من مخطوطات جامعة بطرسبورغ ، كلية الدراسات الشرقية 
قائمة بعناوين المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في مكتبة جامعة كامبريدج 
دليل المخطوطات العربية و الفارسية في خزانة مدرسة كلكوتة 
ملحوظات على المخطوطات الشرقية(العربية و الفارسية) في مكتبة جامعة بولونيا بايطاليا 
دليل المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في جامعة غرناطة 
دليل مخطوطات خزانة خاصة من المدينة المنورة نقلت الى مكتبة بريل الهولندية 
المخطوطات العربية و التركية في مكتبة نيوبيري 
دليل مخطوطات دار الكتب الناصرية - بتمكروت- المغرب 
فهرس مخطوطات لاندبرغ في مكتبة برلين 
قائمةمخطوطات الزاوية الحمزاوية - المغرب 
فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة مكة المكرمة 
المخطوطات المنسوخـة في المدينة المنورة المحفوظة في مكتبة عارف حكمت 
فهرس الفهارس المطبوعة للمخطوطات العربية في تركيا(1262هـ-1413هـ / 1845م-1992م)

فهرس مخطوطات زاوية أحمد بوزيد مولى القرقور بسريانة - باتنة - الجزائر 
معجم مؤلفي مخطوطات مكتبة الحرم المكي 
فهرس المخطوطات العلمية في مكتبة الأوقاف العامة ببغداد 
المخطوطات العربية في مكتبة طوب قابي سراي باستانبول- الكتب العلمية 
دليل المخطوطات العربية و الفارسية و الهندية في خزانة ملك أوض (oudh)الهندية 
قاعدة بيانات برنامج خزانة التراث للشاملة 
فهارس خودابخش -المجلد 38 - فقه اللغة 
فهارس خودابخش -المجلد 37 -المخطوطات الشعرية - القسم الثاني 
فهارس خودابخش -المجلد 36 - القران و علومه- القسم الثالث 
فهارس خودابخش -المجلد 35 - الحديث و علومه-القسم الثالث 
فهرست الكتب العربية المحفوظة بالكتبخانة الخديوية - القسم الأول من الجزء 7 : فهرست المجاميع 
فهارس خودابخش-المجلد 34 - الفقه و أصوله - القسم الثالث 
فهارس خودابخش-المجلد 33 - الفقه و أصوله - القسم الثاني 
فهارس خودابخش-المجلد 30 - الحديث و علومه - القسم الثاني 
فهارس خودابخش-المجلد 29 - القرآن و علومه - القسم الثاني 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 28 - مجاميع - القسم الثالث 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 27 - مجاميع - القسم الثاني 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 26 - لغويات - متفرقات 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 25 - مجاميع - القسم الأول 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 24 - مواعظ و أذكار 
الفهرست المشروح للمخطوطات العربيه المخزونه في مكتبه سالار جنك-1 
فهارس خودابخش- المجلد 23 : المخطوطات الشعرية - القسم الأول 
فهارس خودابخش- المجلد 22 : مخطوطات الرياضيات و الفلك... 
فهارس خودابخش- المجلد 21 : مخطوطات الفلسفة و المنطق 
فهارس خودابخش- المجلد 20 : مخطوطات اللغة العربية و علومها 
فهارس خودابخش- المجلد 19 : مخطوطات الفقه و أصوله - القسم الأول 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 18: مخطوطات القرآن و علومه - القسم الأول 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 15 : مخطوطات التاريخ 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 13 : مخطوطات التصوف 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 12 : مخطوطات التراجم 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 10: مخطوطات العقيدة 
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 5 : مخطوطات الحديث النبوي- القسم الأول
فهارس خودابخش - المجلد 4 : مخطوطات الطب 
فهرس مخطوطات دار الكتب بطنطا

فهرس المخطوطات والوثائق الشرقية بمكتبة سان بيترسبورغ العمومية 
الفهرس المختصر لمخطوطات مكتبة الحرم المكي- الجزء الأول 

فهرس المخطوطات العربية بمكتبة مدرسة الدراسات الشرقية و الافريقية -جامعة لندن 
فهرس المخطوطات بجامعة ميشيكان أمريكا- قائمة مختصرة 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية بالمكتبة الوطنية الفرنسية : مخطوطات القرآن الكريم 
تقرير البارون دوسلان عن نفائس المخطوطات التي وجدها في الجزائر 
قائمة بمخطوطات المكتبة البديرية بالقدس 
فهرس مخطوطات جامعة أم القرى - 6 أجزاء 
فهرس مصورات اللغة العربية الموجود بمركز البحث العلمي و إحياء التراث الاسلامي 
فهرس مصورات النحو 
فهرس علوم القرآن (المصورات الميكروفيلمية)- الجزء الثاني 
فهرس مصورات التفسير وعلوم القرآن الكريم 
فهرس مصورات أصول الفقه - الجزء الأول 
فهرس الفقه الحنبلي 
فهارس المخطوطات المطبوعة (مقال) 
مخطوطات المدينة المنورة في الخزانة الهاشمية الخاصة 
فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة المدينة المنورة في ليدن (1-2-3) 
فهرستُ مخطوطات رفاعة الطهطاوى - الجزء الأول و الثاني 
فهارس مخطوطات المكتبة الأزهرية - 9 مجلدات 
المنتخب من مقتنيات معهد المخطوطات في باكو بأذربيجان 
المنتقى من مخطوطات معهد البيروني للدراسات الشرقية بطشقند 
فهارس مخطوطات المكتبات الهندية (الشاملة +word) 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية في تشستربيتي - المجلد الثاني(الأجزاء : 5-7) 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية في تشستربيتي - المجلد الأول(الأجزاء : 1-4) 
مراكز مخطوطات أيرلندا 
دليل المخطوطات الأصلية بمركز نجيبويه للمخطوطات (نسخة حديثة) 
مخطوطات مكتبة جامعة الملك فيصل 
معجم التاريخ التراث الإسلامي في مكتبات العالم 
فهرست الكتب العربية الموجودة بالكتبخانة الخديوية 2 
فهرس مخطوطات جامعة أم القرى 
فهرس المصوّرات الموجودة بمركز البحث العلمي بجامعة أم القرى 
فهرس التفسير وعلوم القرآن بمركز البحث العلمي بكلية الشريعة بجامعة الملك عبد العزيز - القسم الأول 
فهرس أصول الفقه بمركز البحث العلمي بجامعة أم القرى - الجزء الأول 
مؤلفات مغربية في الصلاة و التسليم على خير البرية 
فهرس مخطوطات معروضة للبيع في ليدن مع أثمنتها 
بدائع المخطوطات القرآنية بالاسكندرية 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية بمكتبة جامعة برينستون - مجموعة يهودا 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية بمكتبة جامعة برينستون - المجموعة الجديدة 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية بمكتبة جامعة برينستون - مجموعة جاريت 
فهرس مخطوطات دار الكتب الظاهرية : العلوم و الفنون المختلفة عند العرب 
فهرس مخطوطات دار الكتب الظاهرية : الطب و الصيدلة - القسم الثاني 
فهرس مخطوطات دار الكتب الظاهرية : الطب و الصيدلة - القسم الأول 
فهرس المخطوطات الفارسية التي اقتنتها دار الكتب حتى عام 1963م - القسم الثاني 
فهرس المخطوطات الفارسية التي اقتنتها دار الكتب حتى عام 1963م - القسم الأول 
فهرس المخطوطات الأصلية بمكتبة المسجد النبوي الشريف 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية و الفارسية و التركية في مكتبة Trinity college, Cambridge 
منتخب من نفائس الاسكوريال 
مخطوطات عربية من صنعاء 
مخطوطات الأعشاب في خزائن مكتبات العراق - القسم الثاني 
مجاميع مخطوطات من اليمن 
قائمة المخطوطات العربية بمجموعة عينتابي- كاليفورنيا 
فهرس خزانة تطوان - القسم الثاني : مصطلح الحديث ، الحديث ، السيرة النبوية 
فهرس مخطوطات المدينة المنورة في ليدن (2ج) 
فهرس المخطوطات الفارسية في المكتبة الوطنية بفرنسا- القسم الرابع 
فهرس المخطوطات الفارسية في المكتبة الوطنية بفرنسا- القسم الثالث 
فهرس المخطوطات الفارسية في المكتبة الوطنية بفرنسا- القسم الثاني 
فهرس المخطوطات الفارسية في المكتبة الوطنية بفرنسا- القسم الأول 
فهرست المخطوطات العربية في المكتبة الملكية في برلين ، المانيا (الجزء 02) 
فهرست المخطوطات العربية في المكتبة الملكية في برلين ، المانيا (الجزء 01) 
فهرس مخطوطات : مكتبة الدولة في ميونخ - ألمانيا 
المخطوطات الاسلامية في العالم : مراكز مخطوطات ألمانيا 
فهرس مخطوطات عباس العزاوي : القسم الخامس 
فهرس مخطوطات عباس العزاوي : القسم الرابع 
فهرس مخطوطات عباس العزاوي : القسم الثالث 
فهرس مخطوطات عباس العزاوي : القسم الثاني 
فهرس مخطوطات عباس العزاوي : القسم الأول 
فهرس المخطوطات الطبية في المنظمة الاسلامية للعلوم الطبية 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية بالمكتبة الوطنية بمدريد 
مكتبة كوبنهاكن الملكية ومخطوطاتها العربية 
فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة الشيخ التهامي صحراوي بباتنة - الأوراس - الجزائر 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية بالمكتبة الجامعية الملكية في توبنجن - ألمانيا(نسخة عالية الجودة) 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية بالمكتبة الجامعية الملكية في توبنجن - ألمانيا(نسخة متوسطة الجودة) 
فهرس مخطوطات المكتبة الأحمدية بالزيتونة بتونس ج1 : التاريخ و التراجم و المناقب 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية التي تمت اضافتها الى المكتبة الوطنية بباريس مابين : 1884م-1924م 
فهرس مخطوطات خزانة القرويين - pdf 
الفهرس العام للمخطوطات العربية الاسلامية في المكتبة الوطنية بباريس - فهرس فاجدا 
المخطوطات العربية بجامعة طوكيو 
فهرست الكتب العربية بالكتبخانة الخديوية 6 
فهرست الكتب العربية الموجودة بالكتبخانة الخديوية 4 
الدليل المختصر للمخطوطات العربية في مكتبة تشستر بيتي الأيرلندية 
فهرس بعض المخطوطات الأندلسية الموجودة في المكتبة الوطنية بالرباط 
فهرس مخطوطات خزانة الإمام علي - رضي الله عنه ، بمدينة تارودانت ، المغرب. 
فهرسة مخطوطات علم الحديث ومصطلحه خلال التراث الجزائري 
الفهرس الخطي لمخطوطات الأزهر 
فهرس المخطوطات الأصلية بمكتبة المسجد النبوي الشريف 
المخطوطات العربية فى البانيا 
فهرس مخطوطات الطب الاسلامي في المكتبة الوطنية لعلم الطب 
فهرستُ مخطوطات رفاعة الطهطاوى ، الجزء الأول 
فهرس مخطوطات المسجد الأقصى 
فهرس مخطوطات الفلك و التنجيم في مكتبة المتحف العراقي 
الفهرس المغاربي (قرص) 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية في المكتبة الوطنية بباريس 
فهرست مصنفات البقاعي 
خزانة مخطوطات إبراهيم عطار باشي المهداة إلى دار صدام للمخطوطات 
فهرس منتقى المخطوطات العربية في مكتبة جامعة بنجاب 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية في مكتبة جامعة يَيْـلْ - القسم الثاني 
فهرس المخطوطات العربية في مكتبة جامعة يَيْـلْ - القسم الأول 
فهرس المخطوطات الإسلامية بمكتبة جامعة كمبرج - القسم الأول 
المخطوطات العربية في مكتبة متحف كابل بافغانستان 
فهرس المخطوطات النادرة - المفقودة 
ذخائر التراث العربي في مكتبة تشستربيتي - دبلن 
المخطوطات العربية المحفوظة في مكتبة جامعة يوتا الأمريكية
تعريف بالمخطوطات العربية في المكتبة البريطانية 
فهرس مخطوطات الخزانة العزية في بغداد 
الفهرس الشامل للمخطوطات العربية والتركية والفارسية في المكتبة الوطنية في باريس 
فهرس مجاميع المدرسة العمرية في دار الكتب الظاهرية بدمشق 
مراكز المخطوطات وأدلتها بالمغرب الأقصـى 
فهرس مخطوطات خزانة القرويين - فاس - المغرب 
فهرس مخطوطات المسجد الكبير - مكناس - المغرب 
نوادر المخطوطات 
المخطوطات العربية فى ألبانيا 
الفهرس الشامل للتراث العربي الإسلامي المخطوط - فهارس آل البيت 
فهرس المخطوطات المصورة فى مكتبة معهد التراث العلمى العربى - ملحق 
فهرس مخطوطات مكتبة مكة المكرمة / قسم القرآن


المصدر: منتدى تنافس
http://tnafs.forumarabia.com/t965-topic

----------


## رجائي رضى ربي

بارك الله فيكم نأمل من أدارة الموقع التثبيت لتعم الفائده

----------


## أبوبثينة الجزائري

مجهود مبارك
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

----------

